
Vectrex in a Browser - erickhill
http://www.twitchasylum.com/jsvecx/
======
stevekemp
That takes me back! I received a vectrex as a small child, as a discarded toy
from my (richer) cousins.

The graphics were pretty different to anything I'd seen before, being vector
based, but it was a nice device because it meant I didn't need to hog the
family TV.

Their approach for improving the graphics, by providing colour via a
transparent overlay was inspired, and lots of fun. My overriding memories of
the device are the long-thin controller, which used to be clipped beneath the
screen when not in use, tethered by a curly-cable, and the overlay system.

------
acomjean
Sweet. I wish there was a way to force a keyboard up in iOS however..

I had an intellivision growing up but the vertex always was interesting
because I saw one in a store and the graphics were so clean. (Consoles of the
last century had very very blocky graphics)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vectrex](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vectrex)

Vector displays always fascinated me (drawing the screen by moving around
rather than scanning each line)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_monitor](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_monitor)

------
nickjj
Pretty cool. I had one of these growing up. It's a bit before my time but I
remember getting one with a bunch of games at a garage sale like 10 years past
its prime.

Just a heads up, I nearly had a heart attack loading your page. That sound you
auto-play is out of control loud.

~~~
mark-r
I got a console and a bunch of games when the toy stores started closing them
out. Still have them all in the basement.

------
codewritinfool
Cool! I can't wait to show a colleague at work - he worked at Smith
Engineering back in the day for Jay and Ed Smith. He worked on a few games for
the Vectrex.

------
karmakaze
This looks legit. I picked one up at a yard sale complete with games and
overlays a while back. So impressive with 1 KB RAM and no frame buffer.

------
fourier_mode
Great work, just didn't like the key bindings. W-A-S-D is a better choice than
A-S-D-F.

~~~
itomato
...if you were born after 1976

~~~
gugagore
An Apple II reference, I believe. But didn't only the Apple IIe have those
arrow keys?
[http://www.apple2online.com/web_images/RFP%20Apple%20IIe.jpg](http://www.apple2online.com/web_images/RFP%20Apple%20IIe.jpg)

~~~
jhbadger
Normally an Apple ][ would use IJKM for movement and space for fire (rarely
did games need more than one action button, but control and return were also
used for those) On the IIe/IIc which had apple keys, those were also used.

